# Can I get a Aministrator?



## red dog (Dec 31, 2014)

Does anyone have some advice on how to get ahold of an administrator? Is there one online now? I need some help with an account issue. I have a PM in to Jeff but haven't heard back.

Thanks


----------



## cliffcarter (Dec 31, 2014)

Try this

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/u/1/bmudd14474


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 31, 2014)

cliffcarter said:


> Try this
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/u/1/bmudd14474


Yup


----------



## red dog (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Usually it's easier to send a PM to either Brian at the link above or me we are usually on several times a day then it is to put a thread up


----------



## red dog (Dec 31, 2014)

Pineywoods said:


> Usually it's easier to send a PM to either Brian at the link above or me we are usually on several times a day then it is to put a thread up


That's what I did. The reason I posted a thread was because I wasn't sure who the admins are. It would be nice if there was a directory or something telling people who to contact if they have an issue. And I would think posting in "forum related issues" might be a logical place to start. It worked, but the issue is unresolved at this time.


----------



## red dog (Jan 1, 2015)

Issue resolved! Thanks everyone for the help.


----------

